# roll pin: easiest / best way to remove on installed Ariens gearbox



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi,
Swapping my leaking aluminum gearbox for a new cast iron one. What is the easiest way to get at /remove the roll pins with the gearbox in place? 
I have the chute removed and set aside.
thanks in advance.....


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

apparently the whole thing comes out and you punch it out on the bench


newer models:






10-15+ year old models:





case closed/


----------

